# how do you kill pinkys



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

just wondering how do you kill pinkys when the mother mice gives births.?
when you give them 2 ur lizards??
as i am thinking of breeding them but i dnt know how to kill them?
i have my doubts as well about breeding them. shell i or not etc


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

xsmithx2 said:


> just wondering how do you kill pinkys when the mother mice gives births.?
> when you give them 2 ur lizards??
> as i am thinking of breeding them but i dnt know how to kill them?
> i have my doubts as well about breeding them. shell i or not etc


firstly do your geckos eat them, as in..
have you tried them out. it would be an awful waste if you killed 10 odd every other week.. if they arent wanted.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

There really isn't much point in breeding pinkies for leos because they are not a great thing to feed to them anyway, they are very hard for them to digest and very fatty (or so I have always thought anyway) people sometimes feed them to breeding females to give them a boost but that is all


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> firstly do your geckos eat them, as in..
> have you tried them out. it would be an awful waste if you killed 10 odd every other week.. if they arent wanted.


Exactly and you freeze pinkkies. They die extremely quickly. Before you defrost and freeze you might want to squeeze out any milk mum might have fed them before being frozen : victory:


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

my bearded dragon love pinkies?

its not for my leos. for bearded dragon
but maybe for my leos later on


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

so you just put them in the freezer then


----------



## Shrew (Jan 31, 2007)

choke slam would work too: victory:


----------



## Blackmelo (Jan 12, 2009)

I've heard of neck breaking, drowning and gassing them in a gas chamber with pure CO2.

Never heard of freezing them but why not...

I wouldn't want to do it thats for sure.


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

how many are you planning on feeding a week ?

would probably be cheaper and easier to just buy from your local shop .


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

i think it be easy for me as i couldnt really break there neck lmao... 

i just buy for shop


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Blackmelo said:


> I've heard of neck breaking, drowning and gassing them in a gas chamber with pure CO2.
> 
> Never heard of freezing them but why not...
> 
> I wouldn't want to do it thats for sure.


Pinkies, and fuzzies, can hold their breath so CO2 takes a lot longer.


----------



## Sitting_duck (Nov 13, 2008)

There are a lot of ways to kill such a small and fragile creature. Freezing works just fine.


----------



## carliz (Jan 22, 2009)

*how do you know*

lol how would i know if my pinkies have had food ,<milk> ect yet ?if they have do i not feed then to snake


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

carliz said:


> lol how would i know if my pinkies have had food ,<milk> ect yet ?if they have do i not feed then to snake


You will be able to see a "milk band" on the stomachs (white band), that's milk in the stomach. They will only get fed every 3-6 hours so keep checking until you cant see anything in the stomach then take them out, though it shouldn't do the snakes any harm.


----------

